
One quadrillion dollars: cost to remove CO2 - cowardlydragon
These are my numbers. Are they correct?<p>There are about 3.0 x 10^12 tons of CO2 in the atmosphere.<p>40-50% of that is due to humans based on the carbon PPM rise since industrialization.<p>Stanford study and some hand math on algal biodiesel prices the cost to remove a ton of CO2 at $1,000.<p>so 1 to 1.5 trillion tons of CO2 x $1000 per ton:<p>1+ quadrillion dollars.<p>Comments welcome... the cost&#x2F;ton of CO2 is the most fungible factor there... any insights?
======
cowardlydragon
Here's more detail from my googling:

[http://extensiblefuture.blogspot.com/2016/10/co2-in-
atmosphe...](http://extensiblefuture.blogspot.com/2016/10/co2-in-atmosphere-
one-quadrillion.html)

